# My rat is going into surgery!



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay so by the title you know that my rat is having surgery and I'm sooooo nervous. We had to leave her there since Monday morning because I live an hour away and my ride has to work until Friday and her surgery is on Wednesday which is tomorrow! She's had a tumor on her right thigh since November '16 around the same time she lost her cage mate which I dont think affected her one bit as she never changed after finding out she was gone. Shes about 1 year and 6 months old. The vet said shes relieves that the tumor isn't attached to her muscles so it's basically an unwanted blob sucking up her nutrients just chilling. She became so skinny these past 2 months but she's still doing great despite some possible malnourishment and is very energetic and sweet. I want to have her spayed as soon as possible too so she'll never have to deal with tumors again and so she can finally have cagemates again. I remember reading a really uplifting thread some while ago where a lot of people posted their senior rat before and after surgery and some of the tumors were MASSIVE and they survived and thrived! I loved it and it gave me much hope so if anyone has a good surgery story about a scary tumor removal please post it, I will be grateful ?


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

I've never gone through this myself, but I wish you the best luck!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I've never had any of my rats go through surgery either, but I wish you and your ratty lots of luck!


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

The surgery was a huge success. The vet which was such a lovely human being said to just keep her away from her bandages and to find a way to use this tiny E collar ? oh and to occasionally dose her with a drop or two of some children medicine which I forgot momentarily to keep her at ease. She advised against spaying her which I'm sad about in case of a possible return of this horrible mass but I can neuter one of my boy's to keep her company, she's resting in her cage right now which is all floor level hideouts, poor baby girl limps because she isn't used to having this cute little diaper around her (not really a diaper but it looks like it haha) I'm planning to give her a variety of choices with food like veggies, ensure, her regular oxbow. if anyone has any further advise please add to the conversation and thank you all for wishing me good luck! I don't have pictures of her tumor but it was.... gigantic, the vet showed me a picture of it on her phone and it looked like a brain


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm so glad that the surgery went well! While it's unfortunate that your vet doesn't want to spay your girl, it may not have helped much at this point anyways. I always hear that once a rat is past a certain age (or has started to develope lumps), a spay is less effective at reducing the chance of mammary tumors. But it sounds like your girl is on the mend, which is awesome! I wish you luck keeping the e-collar on her, as I know people have a hard enough time keeping them on cats and dogs, so I can't imagine how hard it is to keep on a rat! ?


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Shadow <3;2383617 said:


> I'm so glad that the surgery went well! While it's unfortunate that your vet doesn't want to spay your girl, it may not have helped much at this point anyways. I always hear that once a rat is past a certain age (or has started to develope lumps), a spay is less effective at reducing the chance of mammary tumors. But it sounds like your girl is on the mend, which is awesome! I wish you luck keeping the e-collar on her, as I know people have a hard enough time keeping them on cats and dogs, so I can't imagine how hard it is to keep on a rat! ?


Oh lordiiee yes I have no idea what I'll do with that, I'm thinking about making her a tiny top and glueing it to the E collar lol, I'm searching everywhere for some advice on that


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

I decided not to use the E collar cuz it's obviously super limiting to movement and to her ability to eat plus she hasn't been chewing on her gauze so I see no point. She's recovering good so far, her cut is from her the entire right leg to the middle of her stomach. Its pretty long, I wish I knew when she would completely heal, it's day 3 now? the white stuff was cornstarch btw


----------

